# I forgot to flash gapps now I can't reboot into recovery or install apps, what do I do?



## Z Overlord (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah first time ever forgetting something like this ever, now I am stuck, what do I do?


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Power off the phone, after its completely off hold both volume buttons and the power button down til it boots the boot loader. Hit volume down twice to boot into recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chiefthunderbear (Mar 14, 2012)

Get into the bootloader and get into recovery that way.
If you dont know how its 1) hold volume up AND down and the power button to get into the bootloader then 2) use the volume key to get to where it says RECOVERY MODE and press the power button. boom now you should be in whatever recovery you have.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Pull your battery. Reinsert battery. Hold down both volume keys and power button at the same time. When it boots hold press volume down till you see recovery mode then hit power button. Either restore a nandroid or wipe everything and install rom with gapps.


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Turn phone off, boot into fastboot mode (power + volume up + volume down) use volume keys to select recovery mode, press power button. Now your in recovery mode. Or you can do adb reboot bootloader and select recovery.

Edit: Ninja'd by three people

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

Just power down your phone. Then hold both volume up + volume down then hold down the power key until it boots into fastboot. Then just select recovery and you can flash gapps.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

^ what those 5 said


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Instead of pushing both vol + and -, push the middle of the volume button. That's all I have to add.


----------



## Z Overlord (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Power off phone then hold volume up and... hahahahaha


----------



## Innocencio (Dec 17, 2011)

I did the same dang thing. I feel yer pain


----------

